# No explanation needed



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Possibly one of the most bizarre things I have seen.

See for your self 

C:\Documents and Settings\Desktop\Michael\Batman ualuealuealeuale.htm


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Fixed that for you:

http://ualuealuealeuale.ytmnd.com/

Oh, and I really would like an explanation.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

>.< agh sorry about that haha, accidentally pasted the saved page link instead of the above one.

Really weird but perfectly made animation. 

Oh I should probably have mentioned it only works in internet explorer (possibly netscape?). The sound won't work in mozilla


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

OMG I love ytmnd. I can spend HOURS just browsing through some of the most retarted, hilarious, sick, twisted, and impressive animations that collectively make that website awesome. I think that it is better when done to the matrix, as in this YTMND. I would strongly suggest browsing YTMND whenever you're bored or have nothing to do at home/work/school .

Other favorites:
I believe you have my stapler
Vader Coaster
Time Travellin' Ted!
Dre Cosby
Drastic System Failure Manuver
Indestructable Chunk

And for those of you still struggling to determine WTF YTMND is, check out Wikipedia


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

AHAHA!!!! http://chunkpicard.ytmnd.com/

BANG BANG!!!!!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Grrr......won't let me hear anything on Firefox. Tried to install the Apple Quicktime plug-in but doesn't work.

The Batman one is funny. Heard it a few months back.


----------

